#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   dickflüssiger Urin >

## Nekrosius

Hallo Leute, 
weiß einer was dickflüssiger Urin zu sagen hat? Meine übliche Internetsuche ist dabei recht erfolglos geblieben... Der Urin ist nur ein wenig dunkler als sonst, darin schwimmen so richtig dicke weiße fäden rum, fast wie sperma im wasser ---> nur sind die fäden (oder auch flocken) viel größer. 
In letzter Zeit gab es öfter probleme (Bilanzierung zwischen +1000 bis -500ml), farbe und flockigkeit schwanken auch etwas. Der Man ist bettlägerig u. hat einen blasenkatheter (durch Penis), der katheter durch die bauchdecke (wolln mal nicht so fachlich werden) ist dicht..wurde gezogen..wächst jetzt zu und soll in ca. 3 wochen neu gelegt werden... 
Hat jemand ne Idee was es sein könnte ?  
M.f.G. Nekrosius

----------


## Sunflowers

Bei mir heißt das immer Blasenentzündung.
Was ich mich gerade frage, weshalb der sup. Katheter gleich ganz gezogen wurde, nur weil dieser dicht war. Hatte auch oft verstopfte Katheter, die wurden dann nur gewechselt und nicht gleich ganz entfernt. *mekwürdig*

----------


## Nekrosius

War ne eitrige Entzündung an der Punktionsstelle... Der Katheter war eingewachsen...
Entzündung ist alles ? Ist es bei Dir auch so, dass zb. nachts der Urin total hell und klar und Tagsüber das gegenteil?? Jedenfalls bei entzündungen...?

----------


## Sunflowers

Bei mir ist der Urin nachts dunkler als am Tag. Ich habe aber auch einiges an weißen Flocken im Urin, nachts meißt mehr. Zum einen ist es Eiweiß und zum anderen meißt ein Zeichen, des Harnwegsinfekts. Lasst den Urin testen, dann wisst ihr es ganz genau.

----------


## Nekrosius

Der wird jeden Montag getestet, sind aber immer alle Werte so gut wie normal...

----------


## Sunflowers

Dann bleibt nur eins: Ihr müsst den Urologen dazu fragen.

----------


## Nekrosius

Und da ist das nächste Problem... Welcher Urologe kommt zu einem nach Hause? Und der Transport von Intensivpatienten scheint auch ein riesen Problem darzustellen...

----------


## Sunflowers

Wie wird das denn sonst gemacht? Wenn ihr in eurem Pflegeheim mehrere Patienten habt, könnte man doch eventl. mit einem Urologen vereinbaren, dass dieser zu euch ins Heim kommt und alle Patienten behandelt. Ich hatte z. B. in Düsseldorf einen Uro der ins Haus kam (Mietshaus für behinderte mit inegr. Pflegedienst) und hier in Saarbrücken kommt der Uro auch zu mir und einer weiteren Hausbewohnerin. Es gibt Urologen die diesen Service anbieten, man muss sie allerdings suchen. Da ja dieser Patient auch noch ein Intensivpatient ist, kann man das so begründen und sollte machbar sein.
Wenn nicht, muss eben der Urin dorthin und dem Doc gezeigt werden. Kann doch so schwer nicht sein, oder?

----------


## urologiker

Hallo Nekrosius,  
es handelt sich sehr wahrscheinlich um einen Harnwegsinfekt bei einliegendem Fremdmaterial (Harnröhrenkatheter = "Keimschiene") und eher geringen Trinkmengen bzw. angesichts der Bilanzierungsschwierigkeiten und/oder eingeschränkter Nierenfunktion. 
Ich würde fachurologische Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen und denke, dass wahrscheinlich ein Katheterwechsel, Ein- und Ausfuhrbilanzierung sowie ein Antibiotikum Abhilfe schaffen könnten... 
Greetz, logiker     

> Hallo Leute, 
> weiß einer was dickflüssiger Urin zu sagen hat? Meine übliche Internetsuche ist dabei recht erfolglos geblieben... Der Urin ist nur ein wenig dunkler als sonst, darin schwimmen so richtig dicke weiße fäden rum, fast wie sperma im wasser ---> nur sind die fäden (oder auch flocken) viel größer. 
> In letzter Zeit gab es öfter probleme (Bilanzierung zwischen +1000 bis -500ml), farbe und flockigkeit schwanken auch etwas. Der Man ist bettlägerig u. hat einen blasenkatheter (durch Penis), der katheter durch die bauchdecke (wolln mal nicht so fachlich werden) ist dicht..wurde gezogen..wächst jetzt zu und soll in ca. 3 wochen neu gelegt werden... 
> Hat jemand ne Idee was es sein könnte ?  
> M.f.G. Nekrosius

----------


## Nekrosius

Hi Uro, Bilanz von ein- u. Ausfuhr hat er schon lange... Antibiotikum kriegt er auch, scheint aber nicht zu helfen. Katheter wird ständig gewechselt, da er sich ständig zusetzt. Meinst du evtl. anderes Antibiotikum könnte helfen ?
Der Patient ist ein Intensivpatient (immobil, heimbeatmung)

----------


## artincsandra

> Hi Uro, Bilanz von ein- u. Ausfuhr hat er schon lange... Antibiotikum kriegt er auch, scheint aber nicht zu helfen. Katheter wird ständig gewechselt, da er sich ständig zusetzt. Meinst du evtl. anderes Antibiotikum könnte helfen ?
> Der Patient ist ein Intensivpatient (immobil, heimbeatmung)

 Hallo Nekrosius !
 Mauz ! Keene Ahnung.Bin zu klein um das zu wissen. 
Äh, noch mal an alle, die Fragen haben !!!! : Stand nie auf der Straße rum. Mauze mir keene Krankheiten an. Wuff (Puff) mit Stil. Alles andere ist zu viel. Bank gesessen und umgeschaut.  Bin überfordert mit so viel Anfragen. !!!!! 
                                     BITTE NICHT MEHR SO VIEL !                  :angry_shut_up:  :shy_5new:

----------


## Christiane

Hi artincsandra!
Ich mache mir langsam Sorgen um dich. Du scheinst psychische Probleme zu haben. Willst du nicht mal einen Fachmann aufsuchen?
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Sunflowers

Ich denke auch, dass man sie mal stoppen sollte, denn sie müllt hier das ganze Forum zu!
Gibts hier keine Admins?

----------


## Christiane

Hi Sunflowers,
ich wollte die junge Dame nicht stoppen, sondern nur zum Psychiater schicken. Ihr Verhalten ist nicht normal. Vermutlich kann sie ihre Bemerkungen nicht bewußt steuern.
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Sunflowers

Hi, 
ich glaube nicht, dass du sie zum Psychiater schicken kannst, mit deinem Beitrag. Daher wäre es glaube besser, dass ein Admin einschreitet, sonst wird sie diese Bemerkungen nicht einstellen und weiter hier ihr unwesen treiben.

----------


## Christiane

Aber irgendjemand muß sie doch darauf hinweisen, daß sie ein Problem hat. Ihr ist es offenbar noch nicht aufgefallen. Sonst kommt es hier immer wieder zu Mißverständnissen. Aus dem Forum werfen hilft ihr auch nicht weiter.

----------


## Sunflowers

Laut ihrem Profil, weiß sie das sie Probleme hat. Ich sagte ja nicht, dass sie entfernt werden soll, aber wenn ein Admin sie darum bitten nicht solche Beiträge zu verfassen,sollte es besser bei ihr ankommen, als wenn wir User ihr das schreiben. Oder? 
Wir kommen aber vom Thema ab, sorry!

----------


## Christiane

Sorry. Zurück zum Thema. 
Ich hatte den Eindruck, daß Artincsandra mit einem psychiatrischen Problem allein dasteht. Ich wollte sie nur darauf hinweisen, daß sie Hilfe braucht.

----------


## lucy230279

hallo mädels, 
bitte lasst euch hier nicht weiter aus, denn es wird sonst zu persönlich.
wir kümmern uns darum

----------


## Asche

Ein freundliches Hallo! 
Ab welchem Wert muss ein Kreatininwert unbedingt behandelt werden, oder ist das von Patient zu Patient unterschiedlich?
Für eine Antwort danke ich schon jetzt. 
LG asche

----------


## dreamchaser

Das muss man immer vom Verlauf, dem Patienten, den Medikamenten die er nimmt abhängig machen.
Ein Kreatininwert von 2,0 mg/dl kann bei einem älteren Patienten mit Bluthochdruck und Diabetes, der schon seit langer Zeit solche Werte hat, nicht besorgniserregend sein. Auf der anderen Seite ist der gleiche Werte bei jemand, der vorher normale Werte hatte und keine nennenswerten Vorerkrankungen hat durchaus rasch interventionsbedüftig. Denn bei ersterem handelt es sich um eine chronische Niereninsuffizienz (Insuffizienz = Schwäche), bei dem zweiten Beispiel eben um ein akutes Nierenversagen, dessen Ursache rasch geklärt werden muss.

----------

